# OH MY!  What a nice bike.



## Crazy8

Knowing what my bike can look like if I restored it makes it very hard to sell it.  This one is just insane!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bicycle-schwinn-1920s-1930s-antique-higgins-monark-elgin-tank-bike-/271241222903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f273c9af7


----------



## Intense One

*Oh, my!*

If I only had the money!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Freqman1

Nice bike but more 'restified' than restored. A little over the money for what it is in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

Shouldn't that bike have some nickel and/or chrome? You would think for that price it would be done correct.


----------



## Freqman1

jkent said:


> Shouldn't that bike have some nickel and/or chrome? You would think for that price it would be done correct.




Hence my comments. This is really more of a custom than anything and they are asking what would be top money for a correctly restored bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike but more 'restified' than restored. A little over the money for what it is in my opinion. V/r Shawn




Hey, some people design them the way the like them.  With this color scheme, shouldn't be hard to find someone who feels the same way about the bike.  If I had the money, I would buy it and ride it because I'd look good on it!

Regardless, you gotta admit, it's sexy!


----------



## bike

*I like buyers like you!*



Crazy8 said:


> Hey, some people design them the way the like them.  With this color scheme, shouldn't be hard to find someone who feels the same way about the bike.  If I had the money, I would buy it and ride it because I'd look good on it!
> 
> Regardless, you gotta admit, it's sexy!




just seems people with no money are "willing" to spend on bikes that no effort was taken to do the pesky hard to do and expensive things- I could put them together on the cheap with wrong (read easy) parts and no expensive plating and get a strong price- ah life would be good


----------



## scrubbinrims

This is the epitomy of what I do not collect...it's got fresh paint and decals, but easy decisions made (the hard ones make it correct) and the cost is much higher than a very nice original of this model.
I look at it and think its sad.
Chris


----------



## Boris

OH MY! What a nice bike...this could have been.


----------



## dougfisk

bike said:


> ...just seems people with no money are "willing" to spend on bikes...




Yes we see that a lot in the comments...


----------



## bikewhorder

I think it looks cool and if it was a real rust bucket to start with I would give it my approval but I'd hate to see that sweet motorbike you just got end up like that.  Oh yeah, and buy it because you plan to keep it forever because its going to take a whole lot of currency inflation to ever get that kind of money back out of it.


----------



## Sped Man

What happened to the chrome? It  looks like he painted all the chrome black. Nice job but not original. Value is actually a lot lower than he wants. It is closer to $2400. Time will time if that catches on. I believe someone on the CABE did the same thing but with a Schwinn Phantom. He painted his all satin black.


----------



## Freqman1

When I originally saw that I just glanced and figured it was a 26" B10E someone screwed up. Being a 28" bike I would say the value is a lot lower than $2400. I bought a nice, original B10E for a little less than $2k. To me the value on this one would be in a few parts and I 'd be hard pressed to give more than $500 for it. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus

*great*

I think it looks pretty bada** all black like that - almost like wartime blackout but all shiny and bizarre.  If he didn't have a chrome shop and didn't know of one and had an old bike like that and wanted to restore it then he didn't do a bad job.  Paint is better than no paint when it comes to rust anyway.  I'll bet is was so rusty even the handlebars were brown - hence the paint.  I like it.  It's very extreme and stylistic - I bet alot of people really like it.


----------



## meteor

*deceptive*

the description is desinged to fool someone.  plus the price is absurd.  a bad combination.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I really think this bike was done nicely ! I usually tend to go toward original or og resto but everybody and there brother has this bike and I like that no one else has this bike. If it was a dayton champion or bluebird it would be one thing but its a pretty common bike in the bike scene. But I would not pay anywhere near there asking price.


----------



## babyjesus

widpanic02 said:


> I really think this bike was done nicely ! I usually tend to go toward original or og resto but everybody and there brother has this bike and I like that no one else has this bike. If it was a dayton champion or bluebird it would be one thing but its a pretty common bike in the bike scene.




I totally agree with you there.


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

12345678910


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

*What are you talking about?*



meteor said:


> the description is desinged to fool someone.  plus the price is absurd.  a bad combination.




Absolutely nothing about the description is meant to be deceptive. If you are a betting man, I will bet you a hundred bucks against a nickel that it ends up selling for full price.


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

12345678910


----------



## Boris

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Rude Narrow minded folks like you is the reason I stay off The CABE.




But, we're allowed to be like this. We're......"THE CABE"


----------



## babyjesus

davidratfinkhunt said:


> The sadness for you is that if you set this bike next to the bikes that you collect (all original) that people will walk right by yours all day long to look at something with originality.




You might even be right there - the bike looks awesome and I agree - and to those who are just after a nice bike it's a great bike.  I also agree that the cabe is enough scare any non purist (or even purists for that matter) off and people are pretty cold and blunt about it on here with comments like "thats missing everything and not worth anything and oh by the way follow the rules cuz you aren't" - people can be unwelcoming, policing or just lacking in social skills with being kind and open about stuff.  I even agree that for many people who possibly aren't collectors the black bike will stand out over the originals because it's got a modern eye catching look to it etc  etc  I agree with you on all counts except one.  

Not a chance customizers are 1 to 10.  Most people who find a bike they know nothing or little about and come on here want to know usually a couple of things to begin with.

1. What brand is the bike they have found 
2. how old is it
3. what parts is it missing
4. what's it worth 
5. where can they find the parts to complete it

I'd argue that the initial instinct of a person is to search the history and the facts.  It's just a natural reaction.  Personally I couldn't give to flying **** if a bike is customized or not, if it's a great bike then that's what counts but no, it's not the case that 90% of people on ebay are looking to drop 3k on a customized bikes no matter how cool they (the bikes) are.


----------



## scrubbinrims

davidratfinkhunt said:


> $500 Wow!  $3000.00 was already turned down for the bike. Rude Narrow minded folks like you is the reason I stay off The CABE. Welcome to 2013 where custom bicycles (if done right) sell quicker and for more money than the stock bikes in a lot of cases. It has been my experience that nicely done custom bikes sell quickly on e-pay while stockers sit for months. It also seems to me that the custom guys now outnumber the purists 10 to 1 which all factors in. I remember when antique cars were considered valued less if they were customized, now the restomods in some cases bring  many times the price of an original.  There is just no reason to be rude and insulting about it!




Painting your motorbike all black, adding a repop can, newer wheels, and a postwar light mount hardly qualifies it as a custom...looks cutting corners to me and trying to make big money on less effort.
This is "done right," where is the creativity? 
You used the correct tank decal... I would have more respect for your vision if there was a topless mermaid, a dragon skull, etc... a theme instead.
The big money is in rare bicycles that are original and complete and that will always be the case because anybody can paint or hire to have a bicycle painted from cobbled parts and there are simply less of the genuine article around...fewer and fewer from being sacrificed to make something like your pallbearer's bike.
I have no idea where your ratio comes from, but sounds as one-sided as those you accuse of being narrow-minded.
Welcome to the CABE!
Chris


----------



## babyjesus

*Black Bike*

I have nothing against the bike actually - it's a common bike so it's no travesty and if a person doesn't have access to or want to chrome then why not go all out with the paint. I think it's a cool bike and I agree it would turn more heads than many other bikes.  It's a 'fusion' kind of bike. It has a style of its own which lends itself to the original style, a sort of military blackout style and a shiny glossy new modern thing too.  It's eye catching.

But it's a 1 in 10, not a 10 in 1.  That's all.


----------



## tommydale1950

*black bike*

I like a Black bike but I would never do to mine what he did to his ...just sayin


----------



## bikewhorder

Welcome the Cabe Davidratfinkhunt!  Way to come out swingin', I think you'll fit right in here. This ain't no sissy forum.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Man I was one of the few one here who actually liked your bike but come on the price is outrageous . Easily three times what I would pay. In fact if this bike was NOS with the original light and horn it would probably only bring around $2000. Not trying to be rude and I don't think anyone else is but this isn't ratrodbikes. Your on the cabe which is full of the most knowledgeable people in the business. . Lastly you might get some rich idiot to buy your bike but like I have said from day one eBay is has extremes . If you average up the last twenty nicely restored motorbikes I guarantee you the average would be around 1200-1300. 
I do like what you did with the bike and I think it was done well.


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

12345678910


----------



## dougfisk

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Do you think before you speak?..... He created his visions, not yours Mr. Mermaid Man....




We got us a live one here! 

Welcome to the forum.  I have noticed your listings on ebay and think they have all been interesting and well done.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I agree Doug! That silver custom is the the only bike I would ever ride with a spacelinerish tank! That really is a work of art! Props! I really think your bikes are pretty nicely done.


----------



## bikewhorder

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Do you think before you speak? You can put a naked mermaid, skull, or whatever on yours and call it custom.  I'm confused about the term pallbearers bike that you used (I indeed was a pallbearer for the man who built it.) He had cars that he customized in magazines such as rod n custom,  truckin magazine,  and trendsetter. He did custom work for Billy Gibbins and Elvis Presley and never cut a corner on anything. He created his visions, not yours Mr. Mermaid Man.  By the way, the wheels are the originals 28 inchers . If he wanted chrome, it would have had chrome. talk about the easy way (box it up and send it out to have someone else do the work. ) When he created something, nobody else touched it.   (it takes a craftsman to restore a bike properly. It takes a craftsman and ARTIST to customize.)    Just my opinion.




This seems like relevant info to include in the listings. As they are listed it seems strange to have so many highly customized bikes and appear to know nothing about their origins.  That's probably why someone said the listings seem deceptive.  Like Art, These bikes are not going to be to everyone's taste, so you have to expect some criticisms, its nothing personal, especially since most of us have never seen these bikes before and didn't know who's they were, or that the seller would ever find their way to this thread.


----------



## Freqman1

davidratfinkhunt said:


> $500 Wow!  $3000.00 was already turned down for the bike. Rude Narrow minded folks like you is the reason I stay off The CABE. Welcome to 2013 where custom bicycles (if done right) sell quicker and for more money than the stock bikes in a lot of cases. It has been my experience that nicely done custom bikes sell quickly on e-pay while stockers sit for months. It also seems to me that the custom guys now outnumber the purists 10 to 1 which all factors in. I remember when antique cars were considered valued less if they were customized, now the restomods in some cases bring  many times the price of an original.  There is just no reason to be rude and insulting about it!




I see you revised your description? Rude, narrow minded? How about truthful. You shoulda took the $3k from the sucker and ran like hell. I'm sorry I don't appreciate this bike as much as you do but the fact is if I were going to drop $3k on a 28" Motorbike it better be one of the nicest originals in existence down to the tires. As someone else mentioned this isn't a custom bike site so most of us just don't see that kind of money for a bike such as this. Shawn


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

12345678910


----------



## babyjesus

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Hi Shawn,  There was never, never, never anything about any ad that I have ever placed in my life that has ever been anything but the truth or deceptive in any way. Where I come from, only a coward  calls a man(Especially a good Christian Man such as myself) a liar unless he has the gonads to say it to his face. I would be glad to send you my address if you would like to do so. Further more I don't care what you want to spend your money on. I never tried to sell the bike to you. I didn't put any of my bikes on this forum.  The reason I didn't put a lot in the description is because I don't know . Would you like me to make up a bunch of stuff about it just so that it will be easier for me to sell.  OK so you don't like the bike. I get it! You don't like the bike! You don't Like the bike! You don't like the bike! (just thought I would keep repeating myself like you did in your quote so I could be just like you!) I now feel the need to have a bike just like yours , wear a shirt just like yours, drive a car just like yours, maybe even have a wife just like yours, and a house just like yours.  Before I do anything, I will ask you how to do it so that I can be perfect just like you Shawn.  Please set me straight Shawn, make me just like you please. Will it make you happy if I sell my bike for a couple hundred bucks, or is that to much? Won't make any difference to me. St. Joseph Mercy Hospital will be getting the money anyway. How about I just give it to you? Will that make you happy Shawn? All you have to do is come and get it!




Try to take it with a grain of salt - I know it's not fair for people to call the worth of the bike out without really knowing what went into it and I know it doesn't help your sale but this thread started because somebody liked your bike, I like your bike and I've shown it to a few friends and they all think it's great, so do other people on this thread.  I certainly don't think it's worth 500 bucks, and I'd pay more for it.  Clearly your bike (s) are very well put together and thought out and the fact that they draw so much criticism from purists is basically a bit of a compliment.  It lends itself to a number of real styles - during the war chrome wasn't used and most things were painted and often black - it's an interesting mix of things - it's a great bike and just like any bike, pure or 'impure' (I don't agree with those terms but for the sake of argument) and the value a person gives it is the value it has - if you were offered 3k for it then you should just be laughing at the nay sayers but you are taking it all the wrong way.  It would piss me off too, but a little anger management doesn't hurt anyone either.  There are better ways to remain intact with what you've got - all I am saying is that alot of people like your bike - this thread only exists because somebody loves you bike, alot, so you have alot to be happy about too.  A hundred of these bikes exist in original form (see mine attached) so who cares - i'd even be inclined towards the idea that an interpretation of a bike vis a vis it's original state refreshing and new.  






Being a good Christian doesn't mean a thing - Christians haven't a great track record on this planet and I would love to have it out with you over that one but it's not bikes so this isn't the place for that either.

Your bike is obviously worth more than 500 bucks but your reacting to it as such makes it seem like you aren't sure of the fact yourself.  If those other custom bikes on ebay are yours then they really are high quality builds that most of us couldn't do if we tried. Furthermore your guy could probably do a better 'correct' restoration many of us if he has many years of hands on experience with these sorts of things.   Wanting somebody to come on over and have it out with you face to face is heavy though.   Feel confident in the fact that the cold and critical cabers are a small part of the grand scheme and that if you were to ride any of those bikes around you they would get all the attention they deserve.  There are plenty of people who see value in both styles/ways - orig or not orig or whatever.  

If you want to have a nice big argument about why religion sucks a** more than just about anything on this planet except maybe the current US-UK government/military then feel free to write me at marc@balloontirebicycle.com - I'd love to complain about why this world is going to be horrible for our children and grandchildren if it lasts that long.

......but your bike(s) are great and alot of guys would pay alot more than 500 for the black one - once again, there is no set value.  I wouldn't pay much for an Aerocycle but then I think they kind of suck but some guys would pay like 8k for one.  If you were offered 3k for yours then it's worth 3k, it's actually pretty simple, that there will be people who think its worth 5 bucks is a fact of life.  A good sense of humor is key here


----------



## Freqman1

Wow! If that's how good Christians act I'm only thankful that I'm not one! Shawn







babyjesus said:


> Try to take it with a grain of salt - I know it's not fair for people to call the worth of the bike out without really knowing what went into it and I know it doesn't help your sale but this thread started because somebody liked your bike, I like your bike and I've shown it to a few friends and they all think it's great, so do other people on this thread.  I certainly don't think it's worth 500 bucks, and I'd pay more for it.  Clearly your bike (s) are very well put together and thought out and the fact that they draw so much criticism from purists is basically a bit of a compliment.  It lends itself to a number of real styles - during the war chrome wasn't used and most things were painted and often black - it's an interesting mix of things - it's a great bike and just like any bike, pure or 'impure' (I don't agree with those terms but for the sake of argument) and the value a person gives it is the value it has - if you were offered 3k for it then you should just be laughing at the nay sayers but you are taking it all the wrong way.  It would piss me off too, but a little anger management doesn't hurt anyone either.  There are better ways to remain intact with what you've got - all I am saying is that alot of people like your bike - this thread only exists because somebody loves you bike, alot, so you have alot to be happy about too.  A hundred of these bikes exist in original form (see mine attached) so who cares - i'd even be inclined towards the idea that an interpretation of a bike vis a vis it's original state refreshing and new.
> 
> View attachment 105688
> 
> Being a good Christian doesn't mean a thing - Christians haven't a great track record on this planet and I would love to have it out with you over that one but it's not bikes so this isn't the place for that either.
> 
> Your bike is obviously worth more than 500 bucks but your reacting to it as such makes it seem like you aren't sure of the fact yourself.  If those other custom bikes on ebay are yours then they really are high quality builds that most of us couldn't do if we tried. Furthermore your guy could probably do a better 'correct' restoration many of us if he has many years of hands on experience with these sorts of things.   Wanting somebody to come on over and have it out with you face to face is heavy though.   Feel confident in the fact that the cold and critical cabers are a small part of the grand scheme and that if you were to ride any of those bikes around you they would get all the attention they deserve.  There are plenty of people who see value in both styles/ways - orig or not orig or whatever.
> 
> If you want to have a nice big argument about why religion sucks a** more than just about anything on this planet except maybe the current US-UK government/military then feel free to write me at marc@balloontirebicycle.com - I'd love to complain about why this world is going to be horrible for our children and grandchildren if it lasts that long.
> 
> ......but your bike(s) are great and alot of guys would pay alot more than 500 for the black one - once again, there is no set value.  I wouldn't pay much for an Aerocycle but then I think they kind of suck but some guys would pay like 8k for one.  If you were offered 3k for yours then it's worth 3k, it's actually pretty simple, that there will be people who think its worth 5 bucks is a fact of life.  A good sense of humor is key here


----------



## babyjesus

Freqman1 said:


> Wow! If that's how good Christians act I'm only thankful that I'm not one! Shawn




I totally agree with you there Shawn - it's not the place to go into detail on that but I could, easily.


----------



## Djshakes

babyjesus said:


> I totally agree with you there Shawn - it's not the place to go into detail on that but I could, easily.




The simple fact that you blame a religion as opposed to an individual for their actions is about as stupid as blaming a gun for a murder as opposed to the person behind it.  You obviously feel strong in your misguided judgement as every thread you seem to interject your strong hatred for religion but I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## Freqman1

Tim,
   If you actually read what I wrote I wasn't blaming a religion but the "good Christian" he claimed to be. I don't care if you are Christian, Muslim, Buddhist or whatever but if you profess to having strong religious beliefs and then rant like that you deserve some blow back. I respect peoples beliefs as long as they don't try to impose on me. I'm not sure where you are coming from because I haven't engaged in any religion bashing that I'm aware of at least not deliberately and like I said that was directed solely at the poster not at Christians as a whole. I'm sorry if you found that offensive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes

Freqman1 said:


> Tim,
> If you actually read what I wrote I wasn't blaming a religion but the "good Christian" he claimed to be. I don't care if you are Christian, Muslim, Buddhist or whatever but if you profess to having strong religious beliefs and then rant like that you deserve some blow back. I respect peoples beliefs as long as they don't try to impose on me. I'm not sure where you are coming from because I haven't engaged in any religion bashing that I'm aware of at least not deliberately and like I said that was directed solely at the poster not at Christians as a whole. I'm sorry if you found that offensive. V/r Shawn




I was quoting the other guy. Not you.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Can I be like you to Shawn ?


----------



## babyjesus

Djshakes said:


> I was quoting the other guy. Not you.




Where did I blame religion?  I didn't.  Read it again.


----------



## babyjesus

Djshakes said:


> I was quoting the other guy. Not you.




If you read it you will see an angry guy excused his behaviour in some part because he is a good christian.   I said I didn't think that has anything to do with it.  Shawn made a valid point given the guy's christian intervention - and I said I didn't like religion and would gladly take it up with him elsewhere.


----------



## Freqman1

Djshakes said:


> I was quoting the other guy. Not you.




Time to let this one go. Basically I posted about a bike I didn't particularly appreciate and thought was overpriced for what it was. I wasn't trying to start any religious debates. Sorry if I misunderstood Tim's comment and not sure what your comment is about Wid but how about we get back to bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

It failed to get a bid at $3500 so now you can own it for $4500??? WTF???


----------



## scrubbinrims

The seller of these bikes edited all of his comments out, which is unfortunate because I wanted to come back to this thread after the auction ended and ram my trident up his ass for saying that today's buyers would pass by my original bikes to buy one of his "custom" bikes with originality.
Goose egg, Goose egg, Goose egg, and Goose egg so far and a couple more to squat out tonight buddy.
Leave the value assessments for those with more at stake in the bicycle collecting hobby than money.
The "merman" Chris


----------



## SirMike1983

It's a presentable custom bike in my book. It is not original, but it's an attractive custom bike in its own right. I would not pay what is being asked for it.

The black out pattern is not original to this bike, but also was not unheard of in the early years of the 20th century. You actually could order "black trim" models from some of the larger English bicycle manufacturers instead of plated parts, if that was your preference. For example, the 1930s Hercules catalogs describe just such a black trim option.

So yes, not original to this bike, but by no means is this some new "rat rod" trend either.


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

*Are you another Athiest buddy of Shawn*



scrubbinrims said:


> The seller of these bikes edited all of his comments out, which is unfortunate because I wanted to come back to this thread after the auction ended and ram my trident up his ass for saying that today's buyers would pass by my original bikes to buy one of his "custom" bikes with originality.
> Goose egg, Goose egg, Goose egg, and Goose egg so far and a couple more to squat out tonight buddy.
> Leave the value assessments for those with more at stake in the bicycle collecting hobby than money.
> The "merman" Chris




Funny, 3 of the bikes have sold at more than asking price already in the first week.  Seems to me that I have already proven myself to be correct ! Nobody is going to shove anything up my ass!


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> The seller of these bikes edited all of his comments out, which is unfortunate because I wanted to come back to this thread after the auction ended and ram my trident up his ass for saying that today's buyers would pass by my original bikes to buy one of his "custom" bikes with originality.
> Goose egg, Goose egg, Goose egg, and Goose egg so far and a couple more to squat out tonight buddy.
> Leave the value assessments for those with more at stake in the bicycle collecting hobby than money.
> The "merman" Chris




But he's a "good christian" and according to him that gives him a moral higher ground than those who are not so he will magically explode any trident that comes near his holy ass.  

I was all supporting him and his bike until he came out with that incredibly offensive comment.  And then somebody else tried to tell me I was blaming his bad behavior on religion which is complete nonsense - I was just offended that somebody would claim some kind of moral authority (points, basically) based on his religious leanings (which is a perfect example of exactly why religion makes a mess of everything and yes I am dissing religion, on the record, because it can be so offensive, so sorry about that).


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

babyjesus said:


> But he's a "good christian" and according to him that gives him a moral higher ground than those who are not so he will magically explode any trident that comes near his holy ass.
> 
> I was all supporting him and his bike until he came out with that incredibly offensive comment.  And then somebody else tried to tell me I was blaming his bad behavior on religion which is complete nonsense - I was just offended that somebody would claim some kind of moral authority (points, basically) based on his religious leanings (which is a perfect example of exactly why religion makes a mess of everything and yes I am dissing religion, on the record, because it can be so offensive, so sorry about that).




Let me set the record straight. I said that I am a good Christian, and that I was not deceptive in my ad, I just don't know much about bikes, therefore I was not going to wright a bunch of stuff in my ad that I didn't know about just to help me sell the bikes.  The only thing I have been wrong about is that I should have  worded it more accurately, so let me correct myself. ( I see myself as being a good Christian, but I am not perfect, and I will always need to improve myself)  That is all,  and I don't  know why your little click of non believers  buddies are  twisting what I say.  I do want to say THANK YOU! to the majority of the people here on the CABE for their kind comments. It is a shame that a small group of haters can keep a place like the CABE from being as great as it could be.


----------



## babyjesus

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Let me set the record straight. I said that I am a good Christian, and that I was not deceptive in my ad, I just don't know much about bikes, therefore I was not going to wright a bunch of stuff in my ad that I didn't know about just to help me sell the bikes.  The only thing I have been wrong about is that I should have  worded it more accurately, so let me correct myself. ( I see myself as being a good Christian, but I am not perfect, and I will always need to improve myself)  That is all,  and I don't  know why your little click of non believers  buddies are  twisting what I say.  I do want to say THANK YOU! to the majority of the people here on the CABE for their kind comments. It is a shame that a small group of haters can keep a place like the CABE from being as great as it could be.




It's funny because I was defending your bike and even your view of the cabe (go back and reread please) until and even somewhat after you claimed moral high ground for being a good whatever.  And now you use the term 'non believer' - it just gets better and better.  No believer of what?


----------



## babyjesus

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Let me set the record straight. I said that I am a good Christian, and that I was not deceptive in my ad, I just don't know much about bikes, therefore I was not going to wright a bunch of stuff in my ad that I didn't know about just to help me sell the bikes.  The only thing I have been wrong about is that I should have  worded it more accurately, so let me correct myself. ( I see myself as being a good Christian, but I am not perfect, and I will always need to improve myself)  That is all,  and I don't  know why your little click of non believers  buddies are  twisting what I say.  I do want to say THANK YOU! to the majority of the people here on the CABE for their kind comments. It is a shame that a small group of haters can keep a place like the CABE from being as great as it could be.




I really insist that you go back and read what I wrote and then come back and tell me I wasn't defending you.  I think it would be fair since you have made a very wrong accusation.

Furthermore calling people non believers because they believe in different things to you just looks stupid. Or do you think I don't believe in anything?  Do you think I haven't thought about and I don't care or what?  Ok, look, then just tell me why you called me a non believer, that would be fair woiuldn't - just back up your little accusation.  Of what and why am I a non believer?  I honestly want to know and that's not a rhetorical question.  What don't I believe in?  Please say it.


....and dont forget to read the part where I defended you in all but one small thing that is insignificant. I never attacked you, I attacked religion.  And you are now telling me I am one of the few who was unkind to you.  If you don't read what I wrote it's because you don't care.  You really should read what I wrote and then tell me what you think about it.  You can send me a pm you know - this isn't really the sort of thing we should be talking about there.  Read what I wrote.


----------



## babyjesus

*babyjesus*

I guess everybody realizes my screen name is ironic now 

This has to be the first time in my life I have ever been called a hater (or a non believer for that matter) but I gotta say, coming from where it came I kind of take it as a compliment.  
If he would go back and read what I wrote (no skimming) he'd see I defended his bike, I didn't attack his price, and I even defended his view of the cabe (it's incredibly ironic now though) - the only thing I went against was his idea that 9 out of 10 people are looking for high price custom bikes on ebay - I think it's the other way around, people who go to "collectables/transportation/bicycles" aren't looking for "sporting goods/cycling/custom bikes" - so in the former category where his bikes are listed I am more of the view that 9 out of 10 people are looking for original bikes.


----------



## Freqman1

davidratfinkhunt said:


> Funny, 3 of the bikes have sold at more than asking price already in the first week.  Seems to me that I have already proven myself to be correct ! Nobody is going to shove anything up my ass!




So now I'm an atheist? Man you are surely on the path to righteousness with all the name calling and judging. Talk about "rude and narrow minded". Just because I didn't like your bike you launch into some self absorbed rant expousing your Christian virtues, some half baked ideas of what classic bike collecting is all about and launch personal assaults. Oh yea you went and tried to delete all your comments--non-attribution? Just to set the record straight I do believe in God--might not be the same one you believe in and it's your hell so you can go there. This site is about bike collecting and we post all the time about what people put on Ebay and CL. If you really would have read what was written some people liked your bike and some didn't. So those of us that didn't appreciate it are atheist haters? Maybe next Sunday you can spend a little time soul searching and find whatever is eating at you so badly so you can be a little more tolerant of your fellow man. So far you've contributed nothing to this site except hate so I, for one, won't miss you if you hold to your word and don't visit us again. Shawn


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Just a joke Shawn ! Was trying to get a little laughter in the air. 

Merman pop merman!! Love the zoolander reference Chris! 

What is this a school for ants???


----------



## widpanic02

*?*

Looking at your completed listings , not only have none of your bikes sold but I don't even see 1 bid on any of them. Please correct me if I'm wrong , but its easy to say they sold but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Gary Mc

WOW, this got ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!  Time to let this thread go guys, not good for anyone.


----------



## dougfisk

Gary Mc said:


> WOW, this got ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!  Time to let this thread go guys, not good for anyone.




Interjecting politics or religion is even more dangerous that discussing _parting vs no-parting_.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Gary Mc said:


> WOW, this got ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!  Time to let this thread go guys, not good for anyone.




Okay, I am letting go, but first I going to enjoy some pudding.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

scrubbinrims said:


> Okay, I am letting go, but first I going to enjoy some pudding.
> Chris




How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat! Kinda felt like I was banging my head against the wall....V/r Shawn


----------



## davidratfinkhunt

widpanic02 said:


> Looking at your completed listings , not only have none of your bikes sold but I don't even see 1 bid on any of them. Please correct me if I'm wrong , but its easy to say they sold but the proof is in the pudding.




This is directed at only three CABE members, and I'm sure they know who they are. I am no longer going to be a participant in your ,what I consider to be  juvenile and unproductive banter. It has been astounding to me how many of the good people here on the CABE have apologized for the behavior of you three untypical CABE members. Apparently nobody else wants to hear your opinion either. You have the right to your opinion. It just seems that no one on here wants to here it with the exception of your two buddies. It would seem that you are again questioning my honesty, so go back to the completed listings of the sidecar bike, the silver custom, and the Higgins pipes bike, Look towards the top and you will see that they were removed because they are no longer available. My bikes are not listed only on ebay , and all 3  sold before the listing even ran out. I'm not always right, but this time I am.


----------



## THE STIG

.


----------



## babyjesus

davidratfinkhunt said:


> This is directed at only three CABE members, and I'm sure they know who they are. I am no longer going to be a participant in your ,what I consider to be  juvenile and unproductive banter. It has been astounding to me how many of the good people here on the CABE have apologized for the behavior of you three untypical CABE members. Apparently nobody else wants to hear your opinion either. You have the right to your opinion. It just seems that no one on here wants to here it with the exception of your two buddies. It would seem that you are again questioning my honesty, so go back to the completed listings of the sidecar bike, the silver custom, and the Higgins pipes bike, Look towards the top and you will see that they were removed because they are no longer available. My bikes are not listed only on ebay , and all 3  sold before the listing even ran out. I'm not always right, but this time I am.




did you have a little reread?


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

So over this thread!


----------

